# [Game of Thrones] Light of the Seven



## AMeticulousMusician (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello 

Light of the Seven is one of the soundtracks of the last episode that came out of Game of Thrones, and a lot of people loved it.
I decided to post about it in a Classical Music Board because it fairly fits the style. I, personally, love classical music and have been playing the piano since I was 4.

So, several people tried to make their arrangements of this piece or reproduce it as MIDI so people could explore the notes being played or learn the piano passages.

I made the closest version to the original music (by far...) and have also made an accompaniment video (Music Minus One) for people to play the piano parts.
I recorded the MIDI using a nice soundfont, and the result is good.

Check it out, even if you are not a fan of Game of Thrones. It is good music.

My channel on Youtube is called "A Meticulous Musician", and so is my Facebook page.

Links to the videos:
*Complete (all instruments):* 



*Music Minus One (accompaniment for piano):* 




The music was composed by Ramin Djawadi.

Thanks for your attention


----------

